# What new multimeter do i need



## hevnbnd (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine bit the dust yesterday. I was looking at the http://www.milwaukeetool.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=2217-20&CategoryName=Digital+Multimeters 

and the http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-117-Ele...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1252334326&sr=1-4

Any recommendations. Thanks


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd go with the Fluke myself.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What do you use it for, mostly? 

I use the Fluke T5 for every day, and the Fluke 87 for when the numbers after the decimal point matter.

The Milwaukee meters are interesting. I'm a Milwaukee fan, and I can't really get excited about their meters. They were a power tool company for a freaking hundred years, now they spring on the scene with meters? Ya, no thanks. At least not for now.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I saw that it was your 1st post welcome to the forum.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The Fluke.


----------



## hevnbnd (Sep 7, 2009)

The milwaukee meter looks alot like the fluke like it might have come out of the same plant... Yea I love milwaukee tools when I saw meters I wondered if they were any good.


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the same Fluke. I love it. It's the one i use the most,
I love the Phantom voltage feature on it. very handy.
I like the non contact voltage detector it works great.
Great DDM.
If you can get the straps with it. it will allow to use both hands when you work.
I got the Electricians troubleshooting kit. It comes with the straps and a 332 clamp meter too. I gave around $250.00 for it on Ebay.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

charlie Bob said:


> I love the Phantom voltage feature on it. very handy.


 How well does that work? As good as a solenoid tester?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Heavenbound, what type of work do you do every day? I'd hate to see a guy using a 200 dollar meter for his every day meter, unless he was maybe a factory electrician that mostly stands in front of open control panels all day.


----------



## hevnbnd (Sep 7, 2009)

I do mostly residential and new construction.


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

Actually, it does Badsplice.
I tested with both testers.It's a great feature.
I have to break myself out of the habit of pulling my analog out tough.
I never trusted DDm when dealing with that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

IMPO, Milwaukee's the noob when it comes to manufacturing electrical meters. They don't have a track record yet.

That fact alone would keep me from buying one. Let someone else suffer any growing pains Milwaukee may experience.


----------



## hevnbnd (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea I agree about milwaukee. Just saw it and thought I would post and see if anyone else had used one. I am leaning toward the fluke with the electrical kit. It can be had for right around $200 now...


----------



## hevnbnd (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I am no longer leaning... I am a owner of the 117 with electrical kit. After cashback paid about $180


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

great choice.
Great price too. Good luck.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I hope you like it. My thoughts are that you'll regret buying that meter, not for it's functionality but for it's size. New construction and residential and Fluke T5 is PERFECT for it's functions and small size. You can stick it in your back pocket. 

I was given a meter about the size as yours and took it to work once.

That meter will sit in the van, you'll get another one.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

hevnbnd said:


> Well I am no longer leaning... I am a owner of the 117 with electrical kit. After cashback paid about $180


Link?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BadSplice said:


> Link?


 He must of bought off of Ebay.


----------



## hevnbnd (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea it came from ebay. Which t5 do you have?


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

I have to agree with gilbequick, a DMM is a great thing to have for when you need it. However, for daily testing, something like the T5 is a better choice. You can get the 600V model for about $90.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

buy the fluke 117 i got it and its wicked awesome. you will love it


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got a Fluke 117 and have been very happy with it. I do a lot of fire alarm, card access and other low voltage work and it has been very good to me.


----------



## DFREY (Aug 3, 2009)

I use the Fluke Corporation T5-600 Love it , It zero's when most other meters don't


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

hevnbnd said:


> I do mostly residential and new construction.


In that case my choice would be a Fluke 322 or a Fluke T5-600. All you need is voltage, continuity, and amperage. Both are simple. Ive had both and they are both durable and worth the money.

The 322 wins in my book because of the ability to take an amperage check on a larger panel. Both T5 meters only go to 100A and about #2... I think. The T5 meters have small jaws, but durable leads.


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

DFREY said:


> I use the Fluke Corporation T5-600 Love it , It zero's when most other meters don't


I noticed this too, it settles quickly on a measurement.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

jahaiap said:


> The 322 wins in my book because of the ability to take an amperage check on a larger panel. Both T5 meters only go to 100A and about #2... I think. The T5 meters have small jaws, but durable leads.


You're right in what you said. 

But on the flip side of that, the T5 has the thicker test lead cables made for everyday construction site use. The T5 also has the probe holders for storage and the probe holder at the top to hold one of the probes while testing. It's hard trying to hold the 322 and both probes while dealing with live panels.

So it's a toss up between the two, both of them have advantages.


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

BadSplice said:


> You're right in what you said.
> 
> But on the flip side of that, the T5 has the thicker test lead cables made for everyday construction site use. The T5 also has the probe holders for storage and the probe holder at the top to hold one of the probes while testing. It's hard trying to hold the 322 and both probes while dealing with live panels.
> 
> So it's a toss up between the two, both of them have advantages.


It really is a hard call if you dont have to amp larger panels or circuits. I have the clips that go on the ends of the leads for the 322, but they will go on the T5 meters, too. Another nice feature on the T5 meters is the red ''voltage present'' light under the screen. Neither of these meters have backlit screens so the light helps out. I like the dial on the T5 better too. It goes to voltage first, then amperage, then resistance. Thats the order of priority for my usage. The 322 has to be turned almost all the way to get to voltage... maybe Im just nitpicking. The T5 600 is cheaper than the 322. I carry both of these meters in the center section of my pouch, or in my left rear pocket, they fit nicely both places :thumbsup:


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

DFREY said:


> I use the Fluke Corporation T5-600 Love it , It zero's when most other meters don't


That could be because compared to a DMM, etc. it's less sensitive.


----------



## Youaliar (Jan 27, 2010)

hevnbnd said:


> The milwaukee meter looks alot like the fluke like it might have come out of the same plant... Yea I love milwaukee tools when I saw meters I wondered if they were any good.


Milwaukee engineers came to our corporate office and showed our staff there new line of meters. (I can't speak on who i work for due to security reason of the info I'm not supposed to know) But according to our engineers these meters are neck and neck with Fluke. You guessing why I'd say this.... The engineers who made the meters are alleged two of Fluke top FORMER engineers. So with that said they may be using the same technology as Fluke.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Youaliar said:


> Milwaukee engineers came to our corporate office and showed our staff there new line of meters. (I can't speak on who i work for due to security reason of the info I'm not supposed to know) But according to our engineers these meters are neck and neck with Fluke. You guessing why I'd say this.... The engineers who made the meters are alleged two of Fluke top FORMER engineers. So with that said they may be using the same technology as Fluke.


Milwaukee's site only shows one DMM and it doesn't look like a Fluke!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Someone actually wrote an article about this. What a tool!


----------



## Youaliar (Jan 27, 2010)

wptski said:


> Milwaukee's site only shows one DMM and it doesn't look like a Fluke!


I'm new to the electrician world so I'm just passing the info on. lol....
Well i'm thinking maybe these engineers had the idea and found out Milwaukee was starting a new engineer department and seen it as a opportunity and left Fluke.

So I'm not to sure of the quality of the meter first hand.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BadSplice said:


> Link?


http://www.tequipment.net/Fluke.html
http://www.tequipment.net/Fluke117MO.html


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

For a durable,reliable everyday type meter I recommend a fluke t+pro.
It's a lowz type meter,has a back light and will read voltage even when the batteries are dead.Its also very affordable.

http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeTplus_PRO.html


----------



## Electric Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

+1 on the Fluke, The T5-600 and 117 make a great combo. The Milwaukee looks interesting, but I agree with 480 they are not proven in the field yet.

Bill


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

I have the Fluke 117 and i love it. its size is ok, but the fact that i can just flip it to non contact to check outlets if i have it in my hand is nice, and it has all the functions you would need Plus if you want a clamp it has an adapter you can buy as well. i also have the 322 as a clamp meter not so sure on this one but so far it does what i need.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 14, 2009)

Youaliar said:


> Milwaukee engineers came to our corporate office and showed our staff there new line of meters. (I can't speak on who i work for due to security reason of the info I'm not supposed to know) But according to our engineers these meters are neck and neck with Fluke. You guessing why I'd say this.... The engineers who made the meters are alleged two of Fluke top FORMER engineers. So with that said they may be using the same technology as Fluke.


I think you need to check your facts. I know some people close with Milwaukee. They told me that Milwaukee hired several young marketing people that are ex Fluke, not engineers. The Fluke 11X line is made in Taiwan, and these marketing people know what factory makes the Fluke meter, so they went to the same factory. 

But, the Milwaukee is the same price as the Fluke, so why try it? If these ex Fluke guys came up with the equivalent meter for less, it might be worth a try. But, if I'm paying Fluke prices, then get the Fluke.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I have both the T5-1000 and the 117. The T5 sits in my garage. I love the 117.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Buy a Fluke meter that meets your needs. Enough said. I regret buying my Ideal meter and every time I've used a Fluke I've liked it.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Buy a Fluke meter that meets your needs. Enough said. I regret buying my Ideal meter and every time I've used a Fluke I've liked it.



When I was an apprentice my fist meter was an Ideal 400A clamp meter. That fell out of a scissor lift to its death and after that I got a Fluke 335 and never looked back.


----------

